

Wolf Volcano Erupts on Isabela, Galapagos Island - matt_morgan
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-32882500

======
JoeAltmaier
Article expresses concern that this eruption may threaten species on the
island. Lets all remember that this volcano has been regularly erupting (last
was 33 years ago) throughout the existence of the Galapagos Islands. It
created them, sustains them, and the species on the islands have always
coexisted with the volcano.

